# Trouble clenching nails



## Davehal9000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Am in the process of building an oak framed ledge and brace door. I grabbed some clenching nails from Tremont and did some practice on some scrap wood. The first batch of nails I used I bent every one of them so bad they never penetrated the second board, even with pilot holes.

I forget what nails I* used the first time around but the second batch of nails were the fire door clenching nails. I was actually able to drive them through both pieces of wood but I keep spitting the boards no matter which way I orient the nail in regard to the grain. Also, when I go to clench the nail they break at the first bend.

Any suggestions? Like any project I want to do this right to include the right nails and using them properly. Thanks!

David


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have no experience with nail-clenching myself, but here's a cool video about it that might help if you haven't seen it yet:
http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/?p=1904


----------



## Davehal9000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I watched that video a while back and it answered any questions I had at the time but it doesn't help with the splitting wood or breaking nails. I'm doing everything the way he does and it's not working very well


----------



## Net55 (Jan 20, 2014)

blunt the tip of the nail, predrill - use quality nails


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If your using cut nails you need to pre-drill.


----------



## Davehal9000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've predrilled using progressively larger holes. I'm to a point where the pilot holes are almost as big as the largest part of the nail and the wood is still splitting and the nails are breaking


----------



## Net55 (Jan 20, 2014)

bad aim? try bending the nails over in the direction of the grain


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Clenched nails have been used in boatbuilding for a long time. I've never thought of it as a good system myself because the galvanizing on the nails is compromised. (I suppose I could re-think if the nails were bronze)

The method is quite different however than the video shows. Rather than a sharp cornered "U", the way I was taught was a smooth curve formed all at once by a man on the inside of the boat holding a heavy steel object (likely a pin maul) and deflecting the nail as it comes through. It will turn right around like an ingrown toenail.

The cleat joint he makes can easily be made without the helper by simply nailing at a slight angle over a steel plate.
Try it. It works amazingly well and you hardly see the bent over nail on the other side. This even works with air nailers, staplers and pin trackers.

If you're breaking nails, you are using the wrong nails. Like the video says, nails should be malleable.


----------



## Davehal9000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there a better source for cut/clenching nails?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Clench nails in boatbuilding were usually copper, not bronze, as bronze is too brittle. Galvies work too, but as shipwright says, the galvanizing tends to chip or crack.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

That's correct. Copper is common in small boats. I've just seen galvanized used in bigger ones and didn't like it much.

Do a search for clench nails. There are some good videos. Also if you aren't particularly worried about rust common nails will clench beautifully, galvanized or not.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is a decent video showing two ways to do it.
http://blip.tv/popular-woodworking-videos/clenching-a-nail-4581189


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

The second method in the Schwartz video is the method I alluded to above. If you start the nail on a slight angle you can control the direction of the "curl".


----------



## Davehal9000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm trying to match the doors used elsewhere throughout my home. Rust isn't an issue, in fact i'll probably rust any nails I use. Would prefer to stick with cut nails though


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If your cut nails are breaking, I wonder if they are too hard. I suggest heating them up pretty hot with a torch, and then letting them air cool. That should anneal them and make them less brittle. Might be worth a try.


----------

